# Hypoglycemia



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi all,
I was wondering who on here has this condition (low blood sugar etc) and how you handle it? I've had it for a while, but still can't stop the random tiredness/fainting/dizziness/blurred vision etc


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

I have it. I just don't eat a lot of sugar or carbs at once or I pass out. If I eat ice cream its like 2 spoonfuls and thats it.  It sucks.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply  Yeah I've been finding my blood sugar keeps dipping so I get headaches, weakness, dizziness, blurred vision etc. I used to pass out all the time too. Is there any really good way to handle it?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I have had it for many years, and the way I handle it is by having a diet with no refined carbs. I feel great if I avoid sugars/breads/pasta/etc.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

tine said:


> I was wondering who on here has this condition (low blood sugar etc) and how you handle it? I've had it for a while, but still can't stop the random tiredness/fainting/dizziness/blurred vision etc


Usually, when I do test that I have low blood sugars, I eat some sugar. I usually keep some sugar pills on me just in case and I have had some rather interesting episodes in terms of going rather extremely low though the professionals seem to think there was a malfunction of my glucometer to report some of the values it gave me like a couple of values in the 1-2 mmol/L range.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I have had it for many years, and the way I handle it is by having a diet with no refined carbs. I feel great if I avoid sugars/breads/pasta/etc.


So not pasta or bread? I heard those were okay GI wise  Is it just white/processed bread rather than fresh?



jbking said:


> Usually, when I do test that I have low blood sugars, I eat some sugar. I usually keep some sugar pills on me just in case and I have had some rather interesting episodes in terms of going rather extremely low though the professionals seem to think there was a malfunction of my glucometer to report some of the values it gave me like a couple of values in the 1-2 mmol/L range.


 Ahh thank you! I was told to carry stuff with me, but forget alot. How do you measure your sugar levels?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

tine said:


> So not pasta or bread? I heard those were okay GI wise  Is it just white/processed bread rather than fresh?
> 
> 
> Ahh thank you! I was told to carry stuff with me, but forget alot. How do you measure your sugar levels?


There are things that as -less bad- GI wise, but you'll want to limit those portions. Whole grains, oatmeal, etc., never ever refined flour carbs or sugars. Hypoglycemia is reactive, and when you eat and take your sugar higher, you're inevitably going to feel the crash later. I personally avoid all carbs that don't come from fiber (fruit, veggie, bean, etc.). Its just how I feel best.



jbking said:


> Usually, when I do test that I have low blood sugars, I eat some sugar. I usually keep some sugar pills on me just in case and I have had some rather interesting episodes in terms of going rather extremely low though the professionals seem to think there was a malfunction of my glucometer to report some of the values it gave me like a couple of values in the 1-2 mmol/L range.


I struggled this way until I changed my diet. I carried glucose tablets with me everywhere to pop in case I got anxious and panicky. But the reason I would need those to compensate for a sugar crash is because I was eating too many carbs/sugar in the first place. It was a hellish blood sugar rollercoaster. I haven't had to take a glucose tablet in forever.

There is some literature online about a proper diet for hypoglycemia. We can't exactly eat like everyone else, munching the mystery ingredients in fast food -- even as seemingly innocuous as a chicken sandwich, pizza, sweets.. Once in a while is ok after your blood sugar gets more stable from the right diet, but once a day eating something less than ideal just keeps the blood sugar up and down.

I used to wake up and have to reach for a carby breakfast for example. Now I wake up and feel fine, don't need carbs to balance my brain's screaming at me like before.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

tine said:


> Ahh thank you! I was told to carry stuff with me, but forget alot. How do you measure your sugar levels?


A glucometer is used to get a precise reading but I do tend to get warnings from feeling light headed, dizzy, or weak and wonder, "When did I last eat something with sugar?" and the answer is more than a few hours previously.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I was diagnosed a few months back after passing out in a school bathroom. Just lay off the sugar. It sucks, I know, but usually if you're craving something sweet, it means you're missing something out of your diet. Drink a glass of chocolate milk instead. It can help.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Promethea said:


> There are things that as -less bad- GI wise, but you'll want to limit those portions. Whole grains, oatmeal, etc., never ever refined flour carbs or sugars. Hypoglycemia is reactive, and when you eat and take your sugar higher, you're inevitably going to feel the crash later. I personally avoid all carbs that don't come from fiber (fruit, veggie, bean, etc.). Its just how I feel best.
> 
> There is some literature online about a proper diet for hypoglycemia. We can't exactly eat like everyone else, munching the mystery ingredients in fast food -- even as seemingly innocuous as a chicken sandwich, pizza, sweets.. Once in a while is ok after your blood sugar gets more stable from the right diet, but once a day eating something less than ideal just keeps the blood sugar up and down.
> 
> I used to wake up and have to reach for a carby breakfast for example. Now I wake up and feel fine, don't need carbs to balance my brain's screaming at me like before.


Thanks for that! Is there any diet you'd recommend? Any examples of what you eat? (not trying to be nosy, sorry!!)



jbking said:


> A glucometer is used to get a precise reading but I do tend to get warnings from feeling light headed, dizzy, or weak and wonder, "When did I last eat something with sugar?" and the answer is more than a few hours previously.


 Ah yeah, I had that last night after eating a biscuit 



DeductiveReasoner said:


> I was diagnosed a few months back after passing out in a school bathroom. Just lay off the sugar. It sucks, I know, but usually if you're craving something sweet, it means you're missing something out of your diet. Drink a glass of chocolate milk instead. It can help.


 So sugar in milk is fine?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

@tine
I looked up an old e-book a long time ago about hypoglycemic diet and how to avoid reactive carb ups and downs, but the paleo diet is basically the same thing and easier, more intuitive. Basically you only eat real foods. Natural foods. Bread, pasta, etc.. all processed. I get my carbs from veggies, fruits, and sweet potatoes. -Some- wild rice and brown rice is ok, but only in moderation. I would recommend skipping all carbs until you go through carb w/d and get over it. Worst 30 days of my life but now I don't need carbs or sugar to feel ok -- which means my reactive hypoglycemia is gone.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

my diet mostly consists of vegetables, fruits, meat and dairy(in moderation).
i don't eat bread or processed flours. if i want a grain, i eat oatmeal or brown rice, and those only once or twice a month.

my blood sugar stays very stable this way and i sleep better. i also maintain a healthy body weight without having to skimp on calories. my skin is clearer and healthier, eczema clears up.

i eat 5-6 small meals a day. i don't go more than 4 hours without eating something.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

tine said:


> So sugar in milk is fine?


Chocolate milk has a lower sugar content then oh... let's say... chocolate cake. My point was that if you're craving something sweet, chocolate milk is better than actual candy and has more nutritional value. It also tends to suppress the craving better than eating cake would. After one slice of cake, you'd want another. After one glass, you're through. At least that's how I am.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks very much  I'll give it a go!!


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I am severely hypoglycemic and have passed out/almost passed out a number of times. It's always good to keep those electrolyte solutions at hand because this often goes hand in hand with dehydration. I make sure I keep a bottle of something sweet like Gatorade or even Pepsi in my room so that I can have something with a sugar kick in it when I feel weak. My dad is also hypoglycemic, but my mother is diabetic, and once, out of solidarity with her, he cut out all rice (a staple in our diet) and sugar in his tea and everything, and he passed out without a sound, at the dining table.  After that, we both never skimp on the sugar, complex or otherwise. I just lose energy if I haven't had something carbohydratey for a while, rice, noodles, whatever. Here we get something called Glucon D, which is glucose powder that you can have plain or mixed with water, and that's a life saver on hot days.


----------

